# Just cannot make up my mind



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Talk about feeling like a kid. I just cannot figure out what I want to do at this point. I finally got control of my liveable basement space. It's pretty much a growing Baltimore Raven's themed room. I have space in which to build my table for a model layout. However, I just cannot decide what I want to do or where I want to go in the hobby. I like N scale because of the amount train and scenery one could achieve if space is a concern or limitation. HO is great because it is easier to work with than N. I love O, but I could never have anything up on a table that I would absolutely love. I guess I will figure it out one day. One good thing is that my wife said that she is all for helping with scenery and suggestions.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

At least you are thinking of the possibilities.
Try reading through many of the threads on this and other RR forums. Maybe some thing you read will just click and then you'll know.
How much space do you have?
Do you want operations? Which type, switching, passenger schedules, or something else (read forums for ideas).
Do you want trains that run on continuous track (loop in a circle) or end to end (point to point)? The size of your space and the scale may dictate what you can do.
Or do you want very realistic scenery for photography?
Does the layout need to be against a wall or two or three.
Scale: HO is the most popular and has the greatest choice on locos, cars, etc. However, there is a good amount of stuff for N.

Another idea is to get a track planning software program. There are several free ones.
Then you can at least start working on layout ideas to keep you busy while deciding.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

waltr said:


> At least you are thinking of the possibilities.
> Try reading through many of the threads on this and other RR forums. Maybe some thing you read will just click and then you'll know.
> How much space do you have?
> Do you want operations? Which type, switching, passenger schedules, or something else (read forums for ideas).
> ...


Thanks, Waltr. I know part of this slump came from disastrous table project that my father in law helped me build. Man that table was mess, :laugh:. Anyway, the table has been torn down and I have been done with grad school since this past May. I just need to get serious about what I want and commit to something.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

I picked HO but looked long and hard at N. The smaller size can have such a more complicated.layout in the same space.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BrooklynBound718 said:


> Talk about feeling like a kid. I just cannot figure out what I want to do at this point. I finally got control of my liveable basement space. It's pretty much a growing Baltimore Raven's themed room. I have space in which to build my table for a model layout. However, I just cannot decide what I want to do or where I want to go in the hobby. I like N scale because of the amount train and scenery one could achieve if space is a concern or limitation. HO is great because it is easier to work with than N. I love O, but I could never have anything up on a table that I would absolutely love. I guess I will figure it out one day. One good thing is that my wife said that she is all for helping with scenery and suggestions.


Now I am asking.....didn't you just get an O gauge engine?
Now your trying to decide what scale to get?


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

big ed said:


> Now I am asking.....didn't you just get an O gauge engine?
> Now your trying to decide what scale to get?


Don't be confused. Yes, Ed. I did buy an O gauge engine. A starter set. Primary function is to run as temporary carpet layout. In addition, I have 4 N scale locos and track which I usually set up on temporary table. I also have an HO scale loco/starter set that I occasionally. My long term goal is to collect O gauge engines regardless of my ability to run them or not. The same with HO.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BrooklynBound718 said:


> Don't be confused. Yes, Ed. I did buy an O gauge engine. A starter set. Primary function is to run as temporary carpet layout. In addition, I have 4 N scale locos and track which I usually set up on temporary table. I also have an HO scale loco/starter set that I occasionally. My long term goal is to collect O gauge engines regardless of my ability to run them or not. The same with HO.


OK, I am unconfused now.

I picked up a few N scale also, it was a good deal I couldn't let it go by.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158


----------

